# Your top 7 metal songs



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Instrumental is fine as well.

I'm not super experienced in the genre, but my current top 7 would be something like:

1. Suicide Machine, original mastering (Death)
2. The Philosopher, original mastering (Death)
3. Master of Puppets (Metallica)
4. Mountains of Might (Immortal)
5. Jealousy, original mastering (Death)
6. Sleeping Sun, original (Nightwish)
7. Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

1. Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC
2. Paranoid - Black Sabbath 
3. Another Things Coming - Judas Priest
4. Good Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin
5. Back in the USSR - The Beatles
6. Anything by Nickelback 
7. Stronger Woman - Jewel


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh!!! Puts whisky down and wanders over to CD stands...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

#1




#2




#3




#4 War Pigs Black Sabbath
#5 Smoke on the water Deep Purple
#6 Helter Skelter Beatles white album
#7 30 days in the hole Humble Pie


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

These will date me for sure, but here are seven:

Smoke on the Water: Deep Purple
Seven Wishes: Night Ranger
You Got Another Thing Coming: Judas Priest
The Trooper: Iron Maiden
Take Me Away: Blue Öyster Cult
Rock You Like a Hurricane: Scorpions
Coming Under Fire: Def Leppard


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The following bands (and possibly others) listed in this thread are *not* metal.

Ac/Dc, Led Zep, Beatles, Nickelback, Jewel, Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult, The Scorpions, Def Leppard, Grand Funk Railroad

These are *rock* bands, except Jewel. (Jewel?! seriously?)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

tdc said:


> The following bands (and possibly others) listed in this thread are *not* metal.
> 
> Ac/Dc, Led Zep, Beatles, Nickelback, Jewel, Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult, The Scorpions, Def Leppard, Grand Funk Railroad
> 
> These are *rock* bands, except Jewel. (Jewel?! seriously?)


Ah, a person of firm beliefs. Excellent!


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

tdc said:


> The following bands (and possibly others) listed in this thread are *not* metal.
> 
> Ac/Dc, Led Zep, Beatles, Nickelback, Jewel, Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult, The Scorpions, Def Leppard, Grand Funk Railroad
> 
> These are *rock* bands, except Jewel. (Jewel?! seriously?)


Lol, I almost entirely agree with this with the exception of The Scorpions. They turned metal in the 80's, and definitely had an 80's metal sound during that period and onward. Also, the Beatles' song Helter Skelter is often called proto-metal, and is one of the earliest examples of a metal kind of sound, so I DO think that one can count.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

The Beatles and metal? That's like oil and water.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

dogen said:


> The Beatles and metal? That's like oil and water.


Just the song Helter Skelter. It was the closest thing to metal at the time of its creation. I didn't make this up, I've heard this stated by various other people. Still, opinions may vary.

Heck I just looked, and this is what wikipedia says.

"A product of McCartney's deliberate effort to create a sound as loud and dirty as possible, the song has been noted for both its "proto-metal roar" and "unique textures" and is considered by music historians as a key influence in the early development of heavy metal.[6] "


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My metal favorites are ever changing but these are pretty good/old...
1. Crazy Train-Ozzy
2. Exciter-Judas Priest
3. Sabbath bloody sabbath-black sabbath
4. Hallowed be thy name-iron maiden
5. Seven seas-TNT
6. Satanic black metal in hell-Urgehal \m/
7. Triumph of death-Vader
I like to hear new stuff most of the time though.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well AC/DC, Deep Purple etc. are often labelled hard rock and who knows when hard rock becomes metal. I feel that the classification to rock and metal has often to do with non-musical factors.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Well AC/DC, Deep Purple etc. are often labelled hard rock and who knows when hard rock becomes metal. I feel that the classification to rock and metal has often to do with non-musical factors.


I think there is some truth in this. As with most distinctions of genre the line is arbitrary and fuzzy.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Dedalus said:


> I think there is some truth in this. As with most distinctions of genre the line is arbitrary and fuzzy.


I like my lines like I like my guitars: fuzzy.

(Just making a joke, not asserting that "Legs" is metal)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Dim7 said:


> Well AC/DC, Deep Purple etc. are often labelled hard rock and who knows when hard rock becomes metal. I feel that the classification to rock and metal has often to do with non-musical factors.


There are a couple ways to distinguish this stylistically - for one thing Rock n Roll is kind of "sexy", it is more related to sex - metal is not really sexy and it has darker themes.

Some of it is stylistic in a musical sense. AC/DC is essentially pure blues played loudly - not metal. Bands that use mostly pentatonic scales are not metal. When bands start playing heavy music with darker themes that uses more of the 7 note minor scales and more chromaticism we get into metal territory.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

And... those darker 50 shades of grey.

Oh you sexy thing! :lol:


Earth 
Sleep
Sunn O)))
Khanate
Goatsnake
Ufomammut
Saint Vitus


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is one of my top metal songs:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

tdc said:


> The following bands (and possibly others) listed in this thread are *not* metal.
> 
> Ac/Dc, Led Zep, Beatles, Nickelback, Jewel, Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult, The Scorpions, Def Leppard, Grand Funk Railroad
> 
> These are *rock* bands, except Jewel. (Jewel?! seriously?)


My entire post was a joke. I don't listen to metal (and dislike Nickelback and Jewel).


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's my go at a top 10. In no particular order, and without using more than one song from the same band.

Octavarium - Dream Theater (I could have picked a dozen others from this band, but ultimately settled on this one)
Astral Body + Lay your Ghosts to Rest - Between the Buried and Me (Technically two tracks, but I consider them one song)
Third Eye - Tool
Drapery Falls - Opeth
Dead Boy's Poem - Nightwish
Insignificant - Nevermore
Frak the Gods - Periphery
Creeping Death - Metallica
Anesthetize - Porcupine Tree


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought you might have asked us for 11.

In no particular order...

Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf
Judas Priest - Victim of Changes (live version)
Motorhead - Keep Us On The Road
Alice In Chains - Rooster
Iron Maiden - Phantom of The Opera
Nebula - Let It Burn
Spinal Tap - Sex Farm


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> My entire post was a joke. I don't listen to metal (and dislike Nickelback and Jewel).


I kind of suspected that, but then again a lot of those bands on your list are often confused for metal - or I thought perhaps you just didn't see the word 'metal' in the thread title - but knowing some of the music you enjoy I was leaning towards joke post. 

Personally I don't listen to a lot of metal, because I generally prefer music that has more variety in the kinds of emotional content it is expressing, however I do like some stuff.

It would be hard for me to do a top 7, but could list some songs I like:

Black Sabbath - War Pigs
Megadeth - Hangar 18
Ozzy - Diary of a Madman
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Alice in Chains - Down in a Hole
Faith No More - Falling to Pieces
Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Coming

Metal is not a genre I know that much about especially in regards most of the newer stuff and the countless different sub-genres of metal that have emerged in the last decade or so.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Not wishing to get into the metal or not metal debate (I like a lot of _those_ songs), I am a fan of the _first four_ Black Sabbath albums, since my teens, but, these days, my metal band of choice is *Rammstein*! Here's one from each of the six studio albums:

Das Alte Leid
Sehnsucht
Ich Will
Reise Reise
Feuer und Wasser
Haifisch

One of the Rammstein knockoff bands, Eisbrecher, is pretty good, too, and I like their song Schwarze Witwe.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

tdc said:


> Black Sabbath - War Pigs
> Megadeth - Hangar 18
> Ozzy - Diary of a Madman
> Metallica - Master of Puppets
> ...


That's a great song. Haven't heard it in forever.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Not the biggest metal fan, but Tool used to be my favorite band alongside Nine Inch Nails.

Reflection, Prison Sex, Eulogy, Stinkfist, 46 & 2, Lateralus, Disposition (all by Tool)


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Some great stuff has been mentioned already. Pick the bones out of:

Black Sabbath - War Pigs
Exodus - Deliver us to Evil
Dillinger Escape Plan - Prancer
Alice in Chains - Stone
Budgie - Breaking all the House Rules
Kyuss - Green Machine
Slayer - Angel of Death


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

dogen said:


> Some great stuff has been mentioned already. Pick the bones out of:
> 
> Black Sabbath - War Pigs
> Exodus - Deliver us to Evil
> ...


Oh man! Forgot all about Kyuss. Great band! 
Slayer is also a must.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

tdc said:


> There are a couple ways to distinguish this stylistically - for one thing Rock n Roll is kind of "sexy", it is more related to sex - metal is not really sexy and it has darker themes.
> 
> Some of it is stylistic in a musical sense. AC/DC is essentially pure blues played loudly - not metal. Bands that use mostly pentatonic scales are not metal. When bands start playing heavy music with darker themes that uses more of the 7 note minor scales and more chromaticism we get into metal territory.


Very interesting post. Never thought of AC/DC as blues, and certainly not in the traditional sense, but perhaps in the sense of "power blues," which is a term that was used of a lot of Johnny Winter's music (maybe he coined the term).


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Very interesting post. Never thought of AC/DC as blues, and certainly not in the traditional sense, but perhaps in the sense of "power blues," which is a term that was used of a lot of Johnny Winter's music (maybe he coined the term).


Yes, well I meant blues in more of a harmonic sense. They are using rock n roll rhythms and more power chords than most traditional blues for sure. They are like a mix of Chuck Berry and B.B. King with more of an aggressive approach but nothing too far beyond basic blues chords and pentatonic scales.

I was admittedly using 'blues' in a loose way though. In reality I think AC/DC is classic rock - which had its roots in blues and country.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Biwa said:


> Oh man! Forgot all about Kyuss. Great band!
> Slayer is also a must.


I had the good fortune to see Kyuss. Although metal is based firmly on the guitar riff, Kyuss were heavily driven by their drummer and bassist. Heady music.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Could never list 7 songs, but I might stretch 7 albums.

Don't listen to it anymore, but I don't mock it, or myself. I have a deep respect of my musical past.

Let's say 

1. Morbid Angel - Abominations of Desolation
2. Blasphemy - Fallen Angel of Doom
3. Entombed - Left Hand Path
4. Sadistik Exekution - The Magus
5. Mortuary Drape - Into the Drape
6. Mercyful Fate - Don't Break the Oath, or Melissa, or Nuns Have No Fun
7. Slayer - Show No Mercy


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> Not wishing to get into the metal or not metal debate (I like a lot of _those_ songs), I am a fan of the _first four_ Black Sabbath albums, since my teens, but, these days, my metal band of choice is *Rammstein*!...
> ... One of the Rammstein knockoff bands, Eisbrecher, is pretty good, too, and I like their song Schwarze Witwe.


If you like these two (I enjoy Rammstein's later albums, starting with "Reise Reise", as well), you might enjoy this:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't listen to enough metal to have a list ready. One of the best metal songs I've heard was an adaptation of the Lower Norfair theme from Super Metroid by Stemage.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

7-4) Inferior songs
3) Bathory - Blood Fire Death
2) Electric Wizard - Wizard in Black
1) Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Raining Blood
Angel of Death
War Esemble
Expendable Youth
Dead Skin Mask
Seasons in the Abyss


----------



## Aleksandar (Feb 21, 2015)

Slayer - Raining Blood
Slayer - Angel of Death
Metallica - Damage Inc.
Metallica - Battery
Vio-lence - Serial Killer
Black Sabbath - Supernaut
Anthrax - NFL


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

1. Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls
2. Metallica - Enter Sandman
3. Iron Maiden- Murders in the Rue Morgue
4. Slayer- Raining Blood
5. Metallica -Battery
6. Slayer- Mandatory Suicide
7. Black Sabbath- Iron Man


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

All prog-metal for me.

Pain of Salvation - Beyond the Pale
Dream Theater - Scene Seven: Dance of Eternity
Wolverine - His Cold Touch
The Contortionist - Ebb and Flow
Spastic Ink - A Chaotic Realization of Nothing Yet Misunderstood
Spiral Architect - Conjuring Collapse
Cynic - The Space for This
Prymary - What Little Girls are For (a really disturbing album based on the real life experiences of the drummer's wife, made even more gut wrenching by the use of narration by the woman herself)


Oops, I listed 8....

I could easily have more by Pain of Salvation, Wolverine, Cynic. And many more by other bands.


----------



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ι only recently found metal but here are mine. 
1. Judas Priest - Painkiller
2. Epica - Serenade of self destruction 
3. Therion/Wagner - Der Tag Ist Da
4. Therion - Sitra Ahra
5. Queensryche - Suite Sister Mary
6. Apocalyptica - Bittersweet
7. Epica - The Last Crusade


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

Perhaps I'll try for a list later. Just wanted to say I just got home from seeing Pentagram. Bobby Liebling has to be the most bizarre stage presence I'll ever see. Apparently he started doing drugs when he was 7 years old, so you do the math... Damn fine show, but surely a sad existence to think about.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know, sorry


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, for today its this:

1.) Abbath, "To War"
2.) Abbath, "Ferir Hunts"
3.) Immortal, "Hordes to War"
4.) Slayer, "Captor of Sin"
5.) Immortal, "One by One" (live Wacken 2007 performance only!)
6.) Wintersun, "Sons of Winter and Stars"
7.) Amon Amarth, "Masters of War"
8.) Forbidden, "Chalice of Blood
9.) Nightwish, "Endless Forms Most Beautiful"
10.) Sabaton, "The Art of War"

Tomorrow it can be something else.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

Captor Of Sin is a damn good tune.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

tdc said:


> The following bands (and possibly others) listed in this thread are *not* metal.
> 
> Ac/Dc, Led Zep, Beatles, Nickelback, Jewel, Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult, The Scorpions, Def Leppard, Grand Funk Railroad
> 
> These are *rock* bands, except Jewel. (Jewel?! seriously?)


Well, it can be argued that The Scorpions are metal, actually. They have a 'rock 'n' roll' aspect to them but in the end, I'd say they make it into the 'metal' category - the 'Rock You Like a Hurricane' riff is a good example.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Well, for today its this:
> 
> 1.) Abbath, "To War"
> 2.) Abbath, "Ferir Hunts"
> ...


ooh, Forbidden, that's cult material.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Aleksandar said:


> Slayer - Raining Blood
> Slayer - Angel of Death
> Metallica - Damage Inc.
> Metallica - Battery
> ...


haha, the lyrics to NFL are hilarious .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

tdc said:


> I kind of suspected that, but then again a lot of those bands on your list are often confused for metal - or I thought perhaps you just didn't see the word 'metal' in the thread title - but knowing some of the music you enjoy I was leaning towards joke post.
> 
> Personally I don't listen to a lot of metal, because I generally prefer music that has more variety in the kinds of emotional content it is expressing, however I do like some stuff.
> 
> ...


oooh, Megadeth - Hangar 18 .


----------

